# my daughter had it



## 17156 (Jul 7, 2006)

my daughter had this when she was a baby,luckily she grew out of it-but it was a very difficult time of it,now she is almost 7 years old,a bit funny with food-but she has very bad constipation.she has expressed a liking for apple juice-so i am giving her that to drink all the time.so i have my fingers crossed that it works for her.GERD is not a very nice thing to have to deal with and everyone who suffers with this has my sympathies


----------

